

Should county clerks be forced to issue licenses for gay marriages - zabramow
http://abovethelaw.com/2015/08/should-town-and-county-clerks-opposed-to-gay-marriage-be-required-to-issue-marriage-licenses-to-all-couples/

======
markbnj
Of course they should, as the piece concludes. There is no acceptable reason
for a government employee to ignore settled law and refuse to perform the
functions of government due to religious belief. Fire them and hire people who
will do their duty.

